
Group fights ‘anti-science’ rhetoric by getting scientists to run for office - edwinksl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2017/01/17/this-group-wants-to-fight-anti-science-rhetoric-by-getting-scientists-to-run-for-office/
======
edwinksl
Apologies for the slight editing of the title because of character limit.
Original title is "This group wants to fight ‘anti-science’ rhetoric by
getting scientists to run for office".

